

DrawChat’s Creators Are Auctioning Off The App - jorlow
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/14/drawchat-auction/

======
dangero
I wonder how they are planning to do this because last I checked you can't
transfer iPhone apps from one account to another without losing all app
history. Last I checked, Apple's only solution is for you to delete the app
and then republish it under the new account. This means you lose your rank and
users who downloaded the app under the old account won't get updates unless
they get it from the app store again. If there were a way to transfer apps
while keeping history and ranking, I might consider selling some of mine too.

~~~
gojomo
Perhaps they can transfer the whole account. (UPDATE: Indeed, I see the
Apptopia listing says the sale includes the iTunes developer account.)

What happened with DrawSomething across the Zynga acquisition (or any number
of other higher-profile acquisitions)?

------
habosa
I sold my Android app on Apptopia and it was really a great experience. I
spent 6 weeks developing a really nice, 100% original Android game that I
thought was great. I had some IAP and an ad or two, but I never made more than
$10 from the game. Nonetheless, I had 10k+ downloads and it was certainly a
high-quality effort. I thought (and still think) that there was money to be
made from the game I just didn't have time to execute. I listen on Apptopia
with a high price of $2500, being totally honest about my ~$0 revenue so far.
A few months later, I had an offer and my app was sold. The process was easy
and I'd recommend it to anyone with a side project they don't have time to
maintain. Also I'd like to personally vouch for Apptopia's founder, Jon. I
have been in email contact with him since the early days of the website and he
will work incredibly hard to sell your app if you list it. He personally found
my buyer for me and made the deal happen.

------
matb33
Shameless plug: I wrote something really similar using Meteor, so the drawings
are realtime and you're not limited to the iPhone (but works on it too). I was
thinking of adding chat functionality too... Since it works on the desktop, it
actually has legit uses like sending previews of works in progress with
annotations. Would love to get more feedback though: <http://my.sket.sh/>

------
by_Seeing
You know, I wish I'd thought of auctioning off my side projects. If the market
supports it, why not!

~~~
ChuckMcM
I was thinking the same thing, sort of 'follow up starter' kind of model. In
non-virtual businesses its common to sell a small business from one owner to
another because the original owner wants to do something else, my neighbor
bought a bakery that way (not advised if you're not a morning person!) why not
technology companies.

------
migfromparis
What would they sell something that's getting traction?

~~~
biot
Have you considered reading the article? The full title as well as 50% of the
article addresses exactly this.

